# por la radio/ por radio.



## Hiro Sasaki

Estoy aprendiendo español por la radio/ por radio. 
 
Cual es mas comun, "por radio", o " por la radio",
(por la television, por television, en television ) ? 
 
saludos
 
Hiro sasaki


----------



## micafe

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Estoy aprendiendo español por la radio/ por radio.
> 
> Cual es mas comun, "por radio", o " por la radio",
> (por la television, por television, en television ) ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro sasaki


 
*Estoy aprendiendo español por radio.*
*Eso lo escuché en la radio*
*Lo ví en televisión*
*Lo ví por televisión*


----------



## trotamundos

Yo diría "por la radio"

"por radio" es más cuando la gente se comunica con una base utilizando un aparato tipo walkie-talkie

En cuanto a la televisión, creo que las 3 expresiones se utilizan con la misma frecuencia, dependiendo del contexto.

Ej. Ayer ví un programa de naturaleza en la televisión
Mañana quiero ver un programa que echan por (la) televisión (pero también "en")


----------



## trotamundos

continental divide?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

trotamundos said:


> Yo diría "por la radio"
> 
> "por radio" es más cuando la gente se comunica con una base utilizando un aparato tipo walkie-talkie
> 
> En cuanto a la televisión, creo que las 3 expresiones se utilizan con la misma frecuencia, dependiendo del contexto.
> 
> Ej. Ayer ví un programa de naturaleza en la televisión
> Mañana quiero ver un programa que echan por (la) televisión (pero también "en")


 

Gracias, trotamundo y micafe,]
 
 
[FONT='&#65325]“[/FONT]un programa que echan por (la) televisión” ? 
¿ no “ponen en la televisión ? 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## trotamundos

I say echan, but it could be a country / region variation.  I'm pretty sure "ponen" is right too.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

gracias trotamundo

saludos


Hiro sasaki


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Estoy de acuerdo con Trotamundo. Pero quiero tranquilizar a Hiro Sasaki: Tanto 'por la radio' como 'por radio' son formas correctas de hablar, y nadie se extrañará de oir una u otra.


----------



## sergio11

I never heard "echar por televisión".  What I always heard and said was "dar por televisión".  And if you are referring to a particular event, you say "pasar por televisión". 

Maybe it is a continental divide issue, as Trotamundos said, especially since Manuel G. Rey also added a comment and didn't seem to notice anything unusual about "echan".  They must use it that way in Spain.

Saludos


----------



## trotamundos

Continental divide it must be then.  It happens with many other words too!  Just to make it more fun for you guys!  .  I also use "echar" for the cinema or the theatre...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias a todos,

"regional "  que region. ?Yo no comprendo de donde son nuestros foreros,

con "native of Spanish,  somewhere in Spain, and etc." 

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## sergio11

trotamundos said:


> Continental divide it must be then. It happens with many other words too! Just to make it more fun for you guys!  . I also use "echar" for the cinema or the theatre...


We also use "dar" in those cases.  We wouldn't know what it means if someone told us "echar".  We would think something was thrown out, or cast out, or someone got evicted or fired. 

Saludos


----------



## trotamundos

Hiro, los foreros son de cualquier parte del mundo, muchos (como tú) sois y vivis en un país, pero muchos otros (como yo) somos de un país y vivimos en otro...

El español es un idioma complejo; aunque en base el mismo idioma, los países de Latino América hablan una "versión" diferente a la que se habla en España.  Y entre los países de Latino América también hay diferencias.  Diferencias de acentos y también de vocabulario.  Así palabras que son comunes en España no lo son en Latino América y viceversa. Igualmente, palabras que son comunes en Argentina, por ejemplo, no lo son en México.  Y dentro de España, hay regiones que utilizan unas palabras y en otras regiones otras (¿me explico, o te he confundido del todo?) Pero por lo general entre todos nos entendemos bien  y esas diferencias a veces resultan muy divertidas, y en mi opinión le dan una riqueza especial al idioma.  Aunque a la vez entiendo que para la gente que lo tiene que aprender como idioma extranjero puede ser una locura...  De todas formas no te preocupes mucho, tu español es muy bueno, ¡ya quisiéramos muchos poder hablar japonés igual de bien que tú español! 

Un saludo


----------



## sergio11

trotamundos said:


> Hiro, los foreros son de cualquier parte del mundo, muchos (como tú) sois y vivis en un país, pero muchos otros (como yo) somos de un país y vivimos en otro...
> 
> El español es un idioma complejo; aunque en base el mismo idioma, los países de Latino América hablan una "versión" diferente a la que se habla en España. Y entre los países de Latino América también hay diferencias. Diferencias de acentos y también de vocabulario. Así palabras que son comunes en España no lo son en Latino América y viceversa. Igualmente, palabras que son comunes en Argentina, por ejemplo, no lo son en México. Y dentro de España, hay regiones que utilizan unas palabras y en otras regiones otras (¿me explico, o te he confundido del todo?) Pero por lo general entre todos nos entendemos bien  y esas diferencias a veces resultan muy divertidas, y en mi opinión le dan una riqueza especial al idioma. Aunque a la vez entiendo que para la gente que lo tiene que aprender como idioma extranjero puede ser una locura... De todas formas no te preocupes mucho, tu español es muy bueno, ¡ya quisiéramos muchos poder hablar japonés igual de bien que tú español!
> 
> Un saludo


¡Por fin encuentro a alguien que piensa como yo! En innumerables hebras anteriores sostuvimos discusiones con respecto a este tema, y me discutían a muerte que el idioma en España era distinto al idioma en otros países, o que en México era otro idioma que en Argentina. Todos me ponían como ejemplo dos o tres palabritas que eran distintas y basaban en eso su teoría de los distintos idiomas, olvidándose de que todo el resto del idioma con sus miles de palabras y conjugaciones y sintaxis iguales era exactamente el mismo. 

Que uno diga melocotón y el otro diga durazno, o que uno diga dormitorio y el otro diga recámara no hacen que los idiomas sean distintos. Tampoco el voseo es algo como para entrar en pánico. Todos tenemos el mismo diccionario y conocemos las mismas palabras. Cuando hablamos, nadie piensa que su interlocutor no sabe el idioma. 

Me alegro de ver tu posting, Trotamundos.

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

¿　En qué cadena la ponen ? 
 
No deber decir " ¿ En cuál canal la ponen ? 
 
saludos 
 
 
Hiro sasaki


----------



## enie

Lo normal es decir ¿en que cadena lo ponen/echan?
Diríamos ¿en cual cadena? en caso de que estuviesemos hablando de dos, o mas, concretamente. Por ejemplo:
¿en que cadena echan la serie CSI?
"Yo veo la cadena "cuatro" y "telecinco" (nombre de dos canales españoles)----Entonces, tú preguntas ¿y en cual echan CSI? (en cual de las dos de las que hablábamos)


----------



## alexacohen

*por la radio/ por radio.* 
Hola:
Para acabarla de liar... ¿Nunca habéis oído " ¿Qué hay en la tele?"
Y... Sergio y Trotamundos


> me discutían a muerte que el idioma en España era distinto al idioma en otros países


A mí me parece maravilloso que todos podamos entendernos... aunque haya diferencias. ¡Y que vivan las diferencias!
Alexa


----------



## micafe

Hiro Sasaki said:


> ¿　En qué cadena la ponen ?
> 
> No deber decir " ¿ En cuál canal la ponen ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro sasaki


 
Ay Hiro... te estamos confundiendo cada vez más. A ver te explico. Cada país tiene su forma de llamar las cosas. Los canales de TV, según entiendo, se llaman 'cadenas' en España, lo mismo sucede en Colombia. Pero en general, la palabra es *'canal de TV'*. Lo que pasa es que de tanto oir 'cadena 1, cadena 2', o lo que sea, se termina usando ese término para todos los canales de TV. Yo no sé si cadena se usa en todos los países, pero si dices *cana*l estarás bien con todos. 

Para hacerlo más complicado aún, como si ya no lo fuera lo suficiente, en Colombia no decimos ni _'ponen'_ ni _'echan'_, sino *'presentan'* o *'dan'* por televisión. 

Míralo de este modo: tienes infinidad de posibilidades y de alguna te vas a acordar.. ¿eh?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

alexacohen said:


> *por la radio/ por radio.*
> Hola:
> Para acabarla de liar... ¿Nunca habéis oído " ¿Qué hay en la tele?"
> Y... Sergio y Trotamundos
> 
> A mí me parece maravilloso que todos podamos entendernos... aunque haya diferencias. ¡Y que vivan las diferencias!
> Alexa


 
Aexacohen, si tiene toda razon. 
 
Mire, sobre “gringo” , hubo más de 160 posteos. Todos explicaron su matiz  en un contexto dado. Todos lo entendieron. Si se explicara en ruso, quizá
uno o dos solamente lo compredería. Todos nosotros nos comprendemos por intermedio de una lengua, español. Las diferencias se comprenden.
 
Yo podría explicar en japonés sobre algunas palabras regionales de Osaka,y los japoneses las comprenden. Pero, muchas personas que viven en nuestra Tierra no las comprenden. 
 
Desde tiempos antiguos, nosotros nos comprendemos porque tenemos una lengua común. 
 
La lnengua latina se comprendia en el vasto Imperio Romano, e igualmente la quechua en el Imperio Incaico.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> Ay Hiro... .
> 
> Para hacerlo más complicado aún, como si ya no lo fuera lo suficiente, en Colombia no decimos ni _'ponen'_ ni _'echan'_, sino *'presentan'* o *'dan'* por televisión.
> 
> Míralo de este modo: tienes infinidad de posibilidades y de alguna te vas a acordar.. ¿eh?


 
Mi cafe, hoy voy a ser un colombiano.

" Betty la Fea" se presentaron en muchos paises por television. " 
Asi se dice ?  

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

“Ayer se pusó/ pusieron en la cadena 12 educacional de NHK, “Patrimonio de la Humanidad – Cusco .” Yo encendí la tele unos minutos antes de la hora 9.oo PM, pero habia terminado ese programa a la hora 8.oo PM.” 
 
Ahora una pregunta, 9.00 PM es “ Nueve de la noche “, o “ Nueve de la Tarde “ ?  8.00 PM es “ Ocho de la tarde “ ?.
 
Para nosotros, 8.00 PM es “ Ocho de la tarde “ porque cenamos mas temprano que los hispanicos. 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## lurditas77

Ahí va una posibilidad más "Hoy no *HAY *nada interesante en la tele"


Saludos


----------



## lurditas77

Depende del matiz que le quieras dar. De si es más o menos tarde desde tu punto de vista, pero normalmente es posible decir las ocho de la noche o de la tarde, pero no las nueve de la tarde.
!!!


----------



## micafe

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Mi cafe, hoy voy a ser un colombiano.
> 
> " Betty la Fea" se presentaron en muchos paises por television. "
> Asi se dice ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
No.. 

*A 'Betty la Fea' la presentaron por televisión en muchos países.*

Menos común: 

*'Betty la Fea' fue presentada por televisión en muchos países.*


----------



## micafe

Hiro Sasaki said:


> “Ayer se pusó/ pusieron en la cadena 12 educacional de NHK, “Patrimonio de la Humanidad – Cusco .” Yo encendí la tele unos minutos antes de la hora 9.oo PM, pero habia terminado ese programa a la hora 8.oo PM.”
> 
> Ahora una pregunta, 9.00 PM es “ Nueve de la noche “, o “ Nueve de la Tarde “ ? 8.00 PM es “ Ocho de la tarde “ ?.
> 
> Para nosotros, 8.00 PM es “ Ocho de la tarde “ porque cenamos mas temprano que los hispanicos.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Varía en los diferentes países. En España, creo, dicen 'siete de la tarde'. Nosotros nunca decimos eso.. la 'tarde' va hasta las 6:59pm..  

Será porque estamos en el trópico y siempre a las 7pm ya está oscuro. (Claro que a las 6:59 también, pero como tiene el 'seis' sigue siendo 'tarde'  )

Decimos siempre 'siete de la noche' y obviamente las demás horas, 8pm, 9pm etc, son noche también hasta la medianoche.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Puede ser necesario pensar un poco para saber que una papa = patata, melocotón = durazno, pollera = falda, guagua = autobus = niño chico,  auto = máquina, retrete = servicio = water = escusado, etc. etc.
Pero echar, dar, presentar, pasar o poner en televisión o en cine ni siquiera llama particularmente la atención.
Y nada me satisface más que mejorar mi español incorporando voces que no son usuales en España. Y alguna catalana como capícua o alioli, vasca como cocochas o chirimiri, y gallegas como morriña o cachelos. Si los hispanos estamos globalizados desde siglos antes de que se inventase ese término, no veo porque no vamos a sentirnos orgullosos y gozosos por ello. Y otro tanto los de otras naciones y pueblos, que tiene su propio patrimonio cultural e histórico. Todo suma.
Manuel


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> No..
> 
> *A 'Betty la Fea' la presentaron por televisión en muchos países.*
> 
> Menos común:
> 
> *'Betty la Fea' fue presentada por televisión en muchos países.*


 
Gracias, micafe,


Pero, no comprendo bien "A". Por spupuesto, "Betty la fea " es un
nombre pero es el nombre de un drama. Me parece que "A" no es
necesario.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## micafe

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, micafe,
> 
> 
> Pero, no comprendo bien "A". Por spupuesto, "Betty la fea " es un
> nombre pero es el nombre de un drama. Me parece que "A" no es
> necesario.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Sí, puedes tener razón... lo dudé un poco, la quité y volví a escribirla. A veces ponemos esa 'a' con ciertos verbos aunque no se refiera a personas. Ay, no sé.. ya me confundí yo también 

Oye, ¿no duermen en Japón??


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> Sí, puedes tener razón... lo dudé un poco, la quité y volví a escribirla. A veces ponemos esa 'a' con ciertos verbos aunque no se refiera a personas. Ay, no sé.. ya me confundí yo también
> 
> Oye, ¿no duermen en Japón??


 
Muchas gracias.  No se da cuenta de una cosa.?   Los seres humanos 
duermen 8 horas mas o menos, y compartimos 8 horas estando 
fuera de la cama para comunicarnos con la gente en otro hemisferio 
de nuestra planeta.  Asi, es la Creacion. 

Perdona ! He sido demasiado cientifico.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

enie said:


> Lo normal es decir ¿en que cadena lo ponen/echan?
> Diríamos ¿en cual cadena? en caso de que estuviesemos hablando de dos, o mas, concretamente. Por ejemplo:
> ¿en que cadena echan la serie CSI?
> "Yo veo la cadena "cuatro" y "telecinco" (nombre de dos canales españoles)----Entonces, tú preguntas ¿y en cual echan CSI? (en cual de las dos de las que hablábamos)


 
Gracias, Enie 

Comprendo su explicacion pero quedo confundido frecuentemente 
con "que" y "cual ".  Es correcta la frase siguiente ? 


¿ En qué cine ponen “The Last Samurai “ ? 
 
saludos 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## enie

En España "Betty la fea " también la PUSIERON EN la tele/ dieron POR/EN la tele/ ECHARON EN la tele.
Cuando vuelven a poner una serie o programa que ya echaron antes, decimos REPONER.
"Van a echar una reposición de Betty la fea".
Saludos, Hiro, tienes muy buen español. Yo creo que no aprendería japonés ni en mil años.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Enie, muchas gracias,

Yo sabia solo otros significados de "reponer" y "reposicion ". 

Hay varios espanoles jovenes ahora, que saben hablar perfectamente
japones y saben leerlo y traducen los mangas etc. a castellano y catalan.

Los espanoles viejos que llevan 30 anos solo saben hablar y son como
analfabetos. 

Todo ha cambiado. La poblacion de los jovenes que quieren aprender
japones ha aumentado enormemente en muchos paises

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola amigos,
 
Son correctas las frases siguientes ? 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki 
 
¿ Qué ponen en el teatro Kabukiza ? 
 
En diciembre en Japón, suelen poner "Chûshingura", o sea, " La venganza de los 47 leales samurai " en la tele, el cine y el teatro.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Se me ocurrió una frase complicada. 
 
No se confuden Uds. ?
 
Los domingos, ella se pone el canal 5 y sale al centro.
Por eso, se dice el telecinco ? 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## enie

MIra, Hiro: Al hablar de teatro se puede decir dar o poner, pero lo más adecuado es "representar". Los actores actuan en una obra de teatro; El grupo o compañía teatral Representa una obra. 
No es exactamente igual que cuando hablamos de la tele, aunque, ya te digo, si dices poner, dar o echar, te entenderán.
En cuanto al canal 5..... ¡¡¡No!!! Decimos "canal" o "cadena" (siempre en España). Lo de Telecinco fué un error mío: te puse un ejemplo y claro, en él escribí el nombre concreto de un canal de televisión español. Te pido disculpas (por eso de la publicidad), pero te repito que es sólo un nombre comercial, como la Fox, la BBC, la MTV....... ¿entiendes?
Pues eso. Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Enie.

Con el canal 5 , queria decir el perfume. Yo intencionalmente he omitido 
la palabra "el perfune" para ver si se entiende como un perfume. Pero, 
la mujer dice la cosmetica  xxxx de Max factor ? 


Dicen : " Lei ayer New York Times " y se entiende "New York Times es 
un diario.


"Ella se pone el canal 5 todos los dimingos y sale al centro de Sevilla."
No se comprende nada ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## enie

Jejejejejeje....Hiro, me hace gracia la confusión. ¿Sabes? El perfume del que hablas jamás se nos ocurriría traducirlo por aquí.... porque es el nombre de la diseñadora que lo lanzó. Además, aunque fuera un nombre común, en lugar de propio, tampoco lo haríamos, al menos en caso de ser tan famoso como ese, porque le restaría "glamour".
¡Ah! Correctísima la frase de ¿En que cine ponen "El último Samurai?"
Pregunta ¿Que hora es ahora en Japón?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Enie

Ahora, a la hora 6.20. No ha amanecido. Los gorriones no se han
despertado aunque no se donde esta su nido.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## claudine2006

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, Enie.
> 
> "Ella se pone el canal 5 todos los domingos y sale al centro de Sevilla."
> No se comprende nada ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Chanel n.5 lo puedes dejar así.


----------

